# Anyone thought make snowblower for truck?



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

Well for some thread here that have hanson snowblower on truck.

But it cost $10,400 so used farm tractor's snowblower are $200-1,000 that are bigger.


Well idea I have.


Many of you have problem plow park lot that have too much snowpile or can't push anymore.

If someone try fab tractor's snowblower to front of truck and pto power by small engine that have 20 hp or more. 

I think it would work great if those city get too much snow.

I think I will try on 93 F350 2wd First I need figure how power by small engine 20 hp.


----------



## Jay brown (Dec 26, 2005)

northern tools used to sell one....seen a custom built one on ebay a few years back that was powered by a 350 chevy in the bed with a topper on it...also had hydro cylinders by each wheel for raising the truck off the ground to change flat tires...


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

It's not a bad idea MIL, but the weight of a blower on the front of a 2wd truck probabily won't work very well.
I have seen new blowers for a truck for around $8000 or less.
They work great on a 4X4. A guy here has one and it is neat.


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

this is a really good idea...

let me ask , if you had a central hydro truck? what about a central hydro blower for a bobcat? i know its only 60 inches wide or so 

you might have to hang it off to the right side and make a small plow for the left side , but that wyould be neat to have for relocation.... might not cost all that much considering a plow these days is 4500 bucks

might have to use a boggy wheel off of a muni snow plow to help with the weight. mount the wheel in a manor that would be close to the truck so it would always be on the ground , even in the raise poistion


----------



## Lencodude (Dec 30, 2008)

Great topic I have been juggling that in my head for awhile also. Was thinking of using a tractor blower and converting it with a 25hp or larger gas motor attach to the front of a pickup 4x4, but inverted blower 60-96 inches, so you can drive in a driveway pull out and start blowing in the front yard. I find that the hanson is too much money especially after converting to canadian funds.


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

Really I was think few months ago but thought it worth to try after watch youtube on chevy with hanson snowblower it moving like so slow then I thought not good idea.


Later this week start think how to do after we got too much snow here. That how my friend ask me plow at storage that have no room now so snowblower would throw snow across fence.


Tractor's snowblower size 7' would be weight close 650-800 pound.


93 F350 have gvwr on rear is 6,084 so I could put 5,000 pound cement on it since this was box truck so box weight 5,800 so I think 5,000 cement would be enough for traction.

But for now I am hunt on auction for cheap big snowblower but found several that are near to Goodrich, MI


For hydraulic we don't plan use expect for lift cylinder to lift snowblower up. We would use electric hydraulic pump that my friend have but hope he sell cheap.


----------



## Lencodude (Dec 30, 2008)

I have an extra truck 2500 4x4 with a western plow setup on a truck, would try to modify blower to hookup to western setup. But if your truck doesn't have a setup you can always modify a pump set for the front of the truck. 5000 lbs would be plenty of weight, but if you can get your hands on a 4x4 that is always better. 
The fun part would be to modify the snowblower to have power!


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

That true but this F350 in better shape so I would like use my $400 out that truck so I am use until frame or body rot then replace with F250 or F350 with 4wd in future. 

But for now I am check used snowblower then talk to my Uncle's brother about steel price to make mount.

It should be summer project but now too cold.


----------



## COLOFIREMAN (Jan 18, 2009)

There's a guy here that has an older tractor snow blower that just been sitting in back of his barn. I've been after him for a couple of years to sell it but he just keeps saying he "might" need it some day?!?

Anyways that idea I had was to support the weight of the blower on a ATV trailer axle. I blower would be fixed straight. To lower and raise it I thought of using a standard 12 VDC single valve pump with two angle rams on a canalever system.

Something like this, crude but it was quick.....


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

how would you go arount turns?

what does a blower like this actually weigh? remember the closer to the truck it is..the more you can allow it to weigh.

if you cut a standard a frame in half. you could have a blower weight 1600 lbs , and it would feel the same to the truck as an 800 lb plow


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

that sound best design

first I was think mount like how plow hook it.

It almost similar to garden tractor with snowblower I can't turn well due slide. I know what you talk about have long arm on snowblower to mount more weight if short arm more light weight like lever with weight on end.

Just forward and reverse like you have straight plow with no angle

here pic I know it worst draw but hard to draw with stupid laser mouse that keep mistake track.


----------



## COLOFIREMAN (Jan 18, 2009)

elite1msmith;737754 said:


> how would you go arount turns?


Forgot to state that. Both wheel are mounted on caster mounts. I'll try to find the picture of the fork lift that mounts the front end of a bobcat.


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

you would have to use high speed wheels


----------



## justme- (Dec 28, 2004)

elite1msmith;737754 said:


> how would you go arount turns?
> 
> what does a blower like this actually weigh? remember the closer to the truck it is..the more you can allow it to weigh.
> 
> if you cut a standard a frame in half. you could have a blower weight 1600 lbs , and it would feel the same to the truck as an 800 lb plow


Not exactly- adding 1600 lbs to the front of a truck right over the axle will have greater effects on everything than an 800lbs blade 2 feet in front.
Remember, there's theory and application.
The Hansen, I believe in 8 feet weighs 1200lbs.

Unless you're running hydraulic motors powered off that 9hp engine that's not going to be enough horsepower- a 7 foot long auger AND discharge stage to handle that size auger- what's thew minimum hp size tractor rating? 25hp?


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

I don't plan use hydraulic pto.

I would use same design way hanson do with engine with pulley to pto.


I am plan find 20 hp or 15 hp diesel.


----------



## COLOFIREMAN (Jan 18, 2009)

Ok I found it...like this except with ATV sub axles and and ATV tires. Might work ehh?


















Check out this video and you'll see my idea on how to turn it.
http://www.forkster.com/images/gallery/mini/mini19.jpg


----------



## Crash935 (Sep 3, 2003)

Want to find out how to put a blower on a truck the right way then go to YouTube and search for videos by Jerre Heyer.


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

justme-;737810 said:


> Not exactly- adding 1600 lbs to the front of a truck right over the axle will have greater effects on everything than an 800lbs blade 2 feet in front.
> Remember, there's theory and application.
> The Hansen, I believe in 8 feet weighs 1200lbs.
> 
> Unless you're running hydraulic motors powered off that 9hp engine that's not going to be enough horsepower- a 7 foot long auger AND discharge stage to handle that size auger- what's thew minimum hp size tractor rating? 25hp?


i dont understand your statement. mayeb im reading it incorrectly

800 lbs hanging almost 4 ffeet off the front of the truck, would be very similar to 1600 lbs hanging 2 feet off the truck ...its all about leverage , the closer you keep the blower to the truck , the less stress. if that hanson weighs in at 1200 , and you keep it tucked close to the truck , you might not even need the boggy wheels

i think you missunderstood me with the hydros. buy a blower made to run for a skidsteer. they run off the hydro system of the skiddy. Then if you had a high flow pump driven off your truck motor... there you go


----------



## COLOFIREMAN (Jan 18, 2009)

This guy did it with a Geo Tracker....





Looks preaty cool but using a Geo platform???


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

justme-;737810 said:


> Unless you're running hydraulic motors powered off that 9hp engine that's not going to be enough horsepower-


Horsepower is horsepower you cant create more ponies by using hydros


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

Why not mount the blower on the back of the truck ?

Then it would still be reasonable to put it on a 2wd

And it could be easily PTO driven directly off a pony motor


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

cretebaby;737861 said:


> Why not mount the blower on the back of the truck ?
> 
> Then it would still be reasonable to put it on a 2wd
> 
> And it could be easily PTO driven directly off a pony motor


That would be great idea.

But too many idiot drivers in Detroit so that not work.

But now it too early so we will start project in summer. that will be 4 months later.


----------



## COLOFIREMAN (Jan 18, 2009)

Crash935;737838 said:


> Want to find out how to put a blower on a truck the right way then go to YouTube and search for videos by Jerre Heyer.


I've been searching since you posted that and cannot find anything with that user name. Can you post a link?


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

cretebaby;737859 said:


> Horsepower is horsepower you cant create more ponies by using hydros


no but it does make for a much simpiler drvie and design system. also makes the unit lighter and more compact


----------



## Precedence (Oct 3, 2008)

Details on the Hanson blower for trucks:

http://www.allwebdiscounts.com/snowblower_01.php

It mounts to Meyer, Western or Fisher Plow mounts it's 72" Wide and 650 lbs or 84" and 850 lbs.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

elite1msmith;737867 said:


> no but it does make for a much simpiler drvie and design system. also makes the unit lighter and more compact


Agreed

But a hydro drive big enough for a skidloader size snowblower would be pretty massive for a pick up truck application IMO


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

dont be so sure about that

look at the specs for PSI , and GPM on your skiddy

i found pumps for trucks that were 30 plus gallons per min. More than likley a person with a TRUE need for this application , has a truck with central on it for salting already

even if you dont...the cost of a 27 hp engine isnt going to be anything cheap to come by. plus all th eother parts to drive it. then you need some type of clutch i would think...a hydro system to raise it up?

a full central system is 2-3k if you install it your self.. that would be similar in price to the aboce needed parts


----------



## Crash935 (Sep 3, 2003)

Heres one of a Hanson on a pickup using a standard mount.






This will get you to vids of jerres,

http://www.jerres.com/blower_vid1.html

You would have to do a little more searching to find all of the uprageds hes done to the blower motor and pump to get it up to where he likes it.


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

there no video on that website.


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

http://www.allwebdiscounts.com/snowblower_01.php


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

elite1msmith;737875 said:


> dont be so sure about that
> 
> look at the specs for PSI , and GPM on your skiddy
> 
> ...


do u have any links to these websites.... i cant find anything for those prices????


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

http://www.jerres.com/blower_vid1.html

Right here Mil


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

plus your gonna need atleast 25 gpm pump, everthing that i've seen is atleast 5K for somthing like that....

I think a truck with a blade in the front with a blower out back would be SICK.... plow everything into a pile, then blow it all away... perfect set up! even for driveways, pull everthing out then blow it away.... not huge piles at the end of the driveway with no where to put it


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

Triple L;738155 said:


> plus your gonna need atleast 25 gpm pump, everthing that i've seen is atleast 5K for somthing like that....
> 
> I think a truck with a blade in the front with a blower out back would be SICK.... plow everything into a pile, then blow it all away... perfect set up! even for driveways, pull everthing out then blow it away.... not huge piles at the end of the driveway with no where to put it


That and it would be tough to keep the trucks engine RPMs up and only creep forward

Mil I still think rear mounted would be the way to go and for a power plant use a engine/tran out of a ranger/S-10 in the bed of the truck and direct drive it


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

sound good idea for 4 banger power snowblower in rear of truck.


That sound great idea than have 2 trucks 1 with plow and 1 with blower instead 1 truck with plow plus blower.


This week I be check 93 F350 how mount engine in rear of truck.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

cretebaby;738171 said:


> That and it would be tough to keep the trucks engine RPMs up and only creep forward
> 
> Mil I still think rear mounted would be the way to go and for a power plant use a engine/tran out of a ranger/S-10 in the bed of the truck and direct drive it


exactly... i was looking at stand alone power packs, and there big $$$ and only have about 14 gpm... not enough for the size of blower your gonna need.... I think the direct drive would be the best, mounted to a PTO tractor blower on the back of a truck... I think a 35 hp v twin would have enough balls


----------



## Winterized (Mar 3, 2007)

Back in the 70's...... used to run a CJ-5 with a single stage blower on the front. Had a big Wisconsin four mounted in the rear. Drive shaft ran along the drivers side at window height to the gear box on the blower.

Had an auger about two foot diameter and was pretty nasty for chewing up anything that got in front of it. Was old at that time, and never saw a name on it. Did a good job.... ran down the road fine.... and being such a short unit was pretty easy to get around with.

Never seen one before or since!


----------



## MattyK (Dec 16, 2008)

i've seen a truck in metrowest boston that has a plow on the front, and a snowblower on the back. i don't know how its powered but i'll keep my eye out for it and hopefully be able to snap a couple pics


----------



## unimogr (Feb 18, 2004)

A big issue is speed. With any volume of snow a 4 speed w/ granny low isn't slow enough and w/ an automatic you would be ridding the brake constantly. There's a You Tube video of a Ford tractor moving pretty quick but he was only moving a couple inches of powder. (that and he had over 50hp available) Get some deep snow or crusty snowbanks and you really need to crawl. 

Just my .02 worth.


----------



## Navigator7 (Jan 12, 2009)

Ehhhhhhhhhh
You guys are getting away from the true HP required to drive these blowers.

HP+ GPM x psi x .000583 where the constant .000583 resolves the unit of measure.
Rule of thumb is it takes about 1 HP to pump one GPM at 1500 PSI....

Properly set up you can blow snow and advance by watching a pressure gage.

Running a hydie pump off your truck engine is out. No controllable HP.
You need a portable hydie pack in the back.
Bigger is better.
The ToolCat is something like 59HP...but all the HP doesn't go to the blower!

A suitable 4x4 can support the weight of a blower if the required material is used where needed and not used where it's not needed.

My idea involves using the Hydie pack for other uses.

I've watched every single snowblower video I can find....and most seem to be underpowered.

I'm thinking 70 Hp.
There is at least a 15% hydie reduction translating engine HP into fluid power.

Also...I think all the augers are too small in diameter and too contained by a shroud.

My idea for blowing long mountain roads:








I see a lot of choking of the auger supplying more snow than the blower can dissipate.

Curently under development at Nav7Labs. ;-)


----------



## COLOFIREMAN (Jan 18, 2009)

I like the idea of a rear mounted snow blower. It would work very well breaking the mountain driveways I do here in Colorado. 

As far as sslow speed, I thought a 4 to 1 gear box with a NV4500 in front of it might just be low enough to not over run the blower.


----------



## 04sd (Apr 7, 2007)

Check this out... http://cgi.ebay.com/1962-Jeep-Chevrolet-Dodge-Pickup-Snow-Blower-Brochure-_W0QQitemZ370144849318QQcmdZViewItemQQimsxZ20090115?IMSfp=TL090115123001r29844


----------



## COLOFIREMAN (Jan 18, 2009)

That is flipen cool!!!!!!!!

Sounds like Winterized was talking about, very cool thanks for finding that!


----------



## 04sd (Apr 7, 2007)

There was an old CJ5 around here years ago, big blower on the front, half cab, Wisconsin V4 in the back, driveshaft running front to power the blower. I know they used it back in '96 when we had the blizzard here and 30" of snow but haven't seen it since. I've also seen a Dodge pickup with a similar setup.
As for HP, I have a JD 445 garden tractor with a 47" two stage blower. The tractor is hydro so you can run any speed, 22hp water cooled, fuel injected engine and a shaft drive blower. You could definitely use more power, in heavy snow if you push it you can watch the temperature gauge rise, back off a little on the speed and it comes back down. For a 7' wide truck blower I think 50hp would be the minimum. I like the idea of a 4 cylinder ranger/s10 engine in the bed for power.


----------



## Winterized (Mar 3, 2007)

*Navigator7........ All that thinking you are doing would give me skull cramps!!!
*
However... being rather inquisitive myself, after looking at the videos and info on the Provonost website..... I called them and asked why they had such small..... seemed to me.... augers on their units.

They said it is all calculated to feed the impeller the proper amount. And that makes perfect sense, only it seems most of the other manufactures have larger augers. They build nice machines, so they they should know.

I guess point of this post is to say... everything is not what it seems when it comes to engineering.


----------



## unimogr (Feb 18, 2004)

> Ehhhhhhhhhh
> You guys are getting away from the true HP required to drive these blowers.





> As far as sslow speed, I thought a 4 to 1 gear box with a NV4500 in front of it might just be low enough to not over run the blower.


I agree on the HP topic and I can only reference what I have run. My truck PTO is rated for 141 hp. My trans allows for a top speed (@2800 rpms) of .068 mph in first. The PTO is live like a farm tractors so I can pause travel while the PTO/blower catches up. That and the blower I have is tiny compared to others out there.

I think for most smaller applications a skid steer w/ high flow hydraulics and a blower attachment is the way to go. Aside from the transport issues.


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

I know pto on transmission is np435 but I never want manual transmission in plow truck due tons shift so I think C6 would be great. Plus this F350 will be pull trailer in city so automatic is better than manual transmission with pain knee.


Now I learn that hanson snowblower have kohler command that produce close to 25 or 30 hp and not enough for heavy snow.


But I can find Ford or gm 4 banger for cheap from my friend who own junkyard. Not sure if he have any 4 banger with carb that will be easy to set instead deal with electric fuel injector


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

Found this one 




sound good idea for engine but it seem slow. I wondered if I set tach and gas pedal in F350 and watch rpm on 2.3L when blow so it won't bog

Now I am email to this guy for info about snowblower. Hope he give me info how he hook 2.3L to snowblower.


----------

